# stock FP5 Cannot ODIN? Phone (soft?) bricked. Help?



## Iriez (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello!!!

I've gotten a warranty replacement for my samsung charge and went to ODIN flash it back to EP4D per tweaked's 2.2's recommendation. After attempting the following the phone does not boot. I can get the phone into download mode, but cannot access any recovery mode. When attempting to turn it on it gives a little phone, two ..'s with a yellow exclamation symbol with two more ..'s next to a computer symbol. It is stuck there. I used this guide : Flashing Roms or Return to Stock with Odin BY PICTURE to get the stock EP4/D image and the pits file to flash back to stock from FP5. Upon trying to flash I got this error log from ODIN:

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> CI510_VZW_EP4_ALL_ONE-LTE-CP_REV03_user_CL706183_ship.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Removed!!
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

I tried switching cables, unchecking and rechecking the time/reset options (the partitioning box was left checked), and many many attempts, all result in failed.

After that i decided to try to flash CWM to see if that would even work! It did not, same fail status. Here is the log:

<ID:0/005> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> 0302_charge_recovery.tar.md5 is valid.
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/005> Odin v.3 engine (ID:5)..
<ID:0/005> File analysis..
<ID:0/005> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/005> Initialzation..
<ID:0/005> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/005> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/005> recovery.bin
<ID:0/005>
<ID:0/005> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<ID:0/005> Removed!!
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)

Any helpful advice would be appreciated. I will be sitting on this bricked phone for a few days waiting for my replacement and I would like to sort this all out before I attempt anything else on the new-new replacement


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Keep your battery in when flaashing. Actually you don't have to remove it at all. When the phone is off just hold volume down and plug it in.


----------



## cmason249 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sounds to me like you need to ODIN the pit file as well. I ran into the same problem. Since you are going completely back to stock, repartitioning your internal storage is a good idea. That's what the pit file does. Just google "charge.pit" or find it here or at xda. Honestly dont remember where I found it. That should fix your problem though.

Edit: When you ODIN the pit file, also select PDA and select the stock file as well. Deselect the f.time and auto reboot and select the other one. Cant really remember what it is. Sorry. There is a tut on xda about it I'm sure.


----------



## Iriez (Sep 9, 2012)

JihadSquad said:


> Keep your battery in when flaashing. Actually you don't have to remove it at all. When the phone is off just hold volume down and plug it in.


It was just the battery not being in! Success


----------

